# Golden Dawn



## skiprat (Mar 30, 2008)

I feel like I've been working on this for ever[}] Snatching minutes at a time. This is my first postable homebrew. The PR is a new metallic from Dawn ( PR Princess ) I love the colours in it and hopefully, I'll get more of it. The hardware is stainless steel and the first 3 start threading I've done. 
I think I should have made this into a fountain pen though.

Still poor pics I'm afraid but comments, critisisms etc on the pen are welcome.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice as always Steven.  The only thing I'm not sure I like is the shape of the posting end.  Somehow the shape doesn't quite work with the rest of the pen.  BUT, that's only my opinion.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice pen Steven ! Thanks for sharing your homebrew . [8D]


----------



## jhs494 (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome job Steven! It turned out great. Knowing all that you have gone through working this out, you have done an outstanding job. The CB works well and I assume you are using it to reinforce the internal threads in the PR material. 
I have to ask, how well did the shop made tap work?
Another questions, is the clip a Skiprat creation as well? I like it!
The PR before the cap threads is a very nice touch. It breaks up the stainless.
Keep up the great work and Thank You for sharing this with us.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 30, 2008)

Steven,

A. I don't recognize the blank!!!!!!!!!  But Dawn just looked over my shoulder and confirmed it is hers.

B. OPEN, I think the pen shows nice symmetry.  Closed, I agree with Gerry - it looks a little "truncated".  

C. Did you make the pen end threads (that hold the cap on) slide OVER the PR? to lengthen that end??  In any event, that length looks nice and makes the cap length also appropriate.

D. Your "paperclip" clip is cool, I have always liked it and admire your creativity.

AS I look at the pen more often, it does not seem as "truncated" as on first blush.  I think it will "grow" on me.

Last "Criticism" is spelled with two C's, One S.  

Nice looking pen, Skippy!!!!


----------



## csb333 (Mar 30, 2008)

Fabulous as usual!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 30, 2008)

Great looking pen, I really like it!  You're creativity just amazes me!


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow again, Skip! I love the designs that you come up with. I agree with the comments on the postable end, although I think the length is fine. If if were me and I had an inkling of the knowledge/ability you have to make metal parts, I'd go with a slightly tapered semi-square end instead of the round. I think it would match the cap finial a little better.

Do you use metal to metal threads or cut them into the PR on the cap?

Your nib holder is outstanding, way cleaner and than what the kit stuff looks like!

Well done, as usual! And Dawn's casting is really pretty, of course!  Almost looks like Amboyna burl!


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 30, 2008)

I WANT SOME OF THAT PR!!!!!!!!!!

That is gorgeous. 

Did I say!

I WANT SOME OF THAT PR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plomanto (Mar 30, 2008)

I love it ! ! ! ! 
Outstanding craftsmanship.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 30, 2008)

Gerry, I sort of agree with the rounded end not matching. I did have it looking more like a Jr Gent end, but changed it. Don't know why. I attacked it with a file before I realized it.

Joe, the tap worked 'OK' just. I don't know if you noticed that I cut the flutes in the tap with a flat end mill instead of a rounded bit. I've now realized that they must be round so the chips will move away from the cutting teeth instead of jamming in the corners.
You are spot on with the CB Part decoration, but mainly to reinforce the threads.

Ed, I prefer it when it's closed. I'm not too sure about the nib end. It seems to look too much like a slimline nib. Sorry about the spelling too[:I] Just tired!!!

I'm sure Dawn will be happy to supply the PR. It really is a great colour. 

The 'paper-clip' clip is NOT my idea. Mine is welding rod though.The first time I tried this, it was inspired by Bruce Boones clips. I have seen shop pens with the same sort of idea too.


----------



## papaturner (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome job,Steven,I especially like the center band and the clip.I`m truly a wood man but the blank really works well with the design.

Perry


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 30, 2008)

nice looking pen!


----------



## LEAP (Mar 30, 2008)

Guess I'm in the minority I like the posting end. The nib shape does not flow as well as the rest of the pen but overall awesome job. That blank is out of this world. Great job by both of you.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 30, 2008)

Well done Skip. At first glance I though it was some of Nolan's DIW burl.  The princess did well on this one.  Glad your back to the stainless. Nice threads.


----------



## gwilki (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful work, Skip. Every time I see your clip, I like it even more. Great clean lines.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 30, 2008)

Superb Steven. I'm not hot for the shape of the posting end, but it's not really bad.
The rest of the pen seems too linear for the rounded end though.
Fine workmanship, that's for sure.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 30, 2008)

Oooh, Magoo, you've done it again!! Beutiful piece, Steven!!!![^][:0]


----------



## bitshird (Mar 30, 2008)

I think it's great, did you cut the threads with one of the triple lead tap and die sets, or did you do it the hard way?, I've threaded a fair amount of 304-316-440-and some exotic stainless, but I've never had to cut a triple lead in ANYTHING using a tap and die would be bad enough,


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful work, Steven.  The blank and your custom design work extremely well.  If you were to consider changing anything, and I'm not sure you should, you might look at squaring the post off a bit.  The cap and center band square to the pen and it just might be a bit more eye-appealing if the post did as well.  Then again, what do I know?  I'm a Yank! [8D]


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow I love the clip on this pen!


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 30, 2008)

brilliant steven. i like the pen, very cool.


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 31, 2008)

Steven that is one FANTASTIC writing instrument the level of craftmanship is outstanding as is the blank


----------



## Ligget (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome work Steve, I like the clip shape too, glad to see you are getting the threads the way you want them, all in all a lovely pen![]


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, nice job! Bet you have some time invested in that one.

Dan


----------



## skiprat (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm going to make a new end bit as soon as I get a chance and see what it looks like. That's one of the advantages of making up the threaded rod, I can just cut a piece off as I need it.



> _Originally posted by bitshird_
> 
> I think it's great, did you cut the threads with one of the triple lead tap and die sets, or did you do it the hard way?, I've threaded a fair amount of 304-316-440-and some exotic stainless, but I've never had to cut a triple lead in ANYTHING using a tap and die would be bad enough,


Ken, I did it the hard way. But it was fun learning
Here's the topic on the threading.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=35106&whichpage=2


----------



## VisExp (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a beautiful pen.  I really like the clip and that blank is gorgeous.  I agree with most of the other posts and feel a different shape on the posting end would be better.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 31, 2008)

Terrific work as usual!

I happen to like the posting end, too.

  -Barry


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 31, 2008)

I love it just the way it is I think. The picture isn't good enough, so you might have to ship it to me for a better examination and some long term testing of it's usability.  Let me know if you need that address. []


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve, very nice looking pen.  I hope I can do half that good when I learn how to use my metal properly.


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. I'm going to make a new end bit as soon as I get a chance and see what it looks like. That's one of the advantages of making up the threaded rod, I can just cut a piece off as I need it.
> ...



Sorry Steven I got busy and neglected to post on this thread.[B)]

Your work, as usual, puts anything I can do to shame. I am just tickled pink to have my PR in such a creative endeavour! Just lovely Steven!!![][][]
BTW, if you do decide to put a different posting end on - (not that I think that you need too), please make sure that you put up another photo!!!!

Trust you to insist on doing it the hard way too! [}] [^]


----------



## constamj (Apr 1, 2008)

Very very nice.  I really like the clip.  Simple and functional.


----------

